# Another "Help identifying this shrub or bush with red berries!"



## chrisn

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Choke_cherry:huh: just a wild guess


----------



## chrissygarden

I think choke cherrys have purple berries and the name is Buckthorn which is an obnoxious shrub in Wisconsin.
I am from wisconsin and if that is a resent pic of your shrub, it looks like honeysuckle shrub. 
I dont think it is a viburnum which looks simular.


----------



## DangerMouse

tart cherry

DM


----------



## Delaware

It is red chokeberry. At this link, http://www.duke.edu/~cwcook/trees/arar.html, you can see the blossom and the tiny, edible red fruit. Great shots you captured, 52Caddy.

Wilmington Gardening Examiner


----------



## chrissygarden

*Honeysuckle Native Wisconsin*


----------



## chrissygarden

The choke cherry fruit are red at first but turn black with maturity


----------



## lnkn

*Regarding that red berry bush*

It is a Lonicera maackii. Is is also invasive or prohibited in many states of the US.


----------



## Startingover

be careful tasting berries till you know if they're edible.


----------



## chrisn

after 4 years, it looks like we have a winner:thumbsup:


----------



## Two Knots

It's a Japanese honeysuckle.


----------



## txgirlinpa

*Asian Bush Honeysuckle*

Hi all, I recently began the quest of finding out what this bush was as well. It is a variety of an Asian Bush Honeysuckle rather than a red chokeberry or chokecherry. The bushes berry at different times (the leaves aren't the same either), and mine is bursting with bright red, translucent berries right now (July), whereas the chokeberry or chokecherry berries later. Flowers are very similar to a honeysuckle flower as well. The birds, especially Catbirds, absolutely love it, so while I read that it isn't a native plant and can be invasive, I don't want to part with it. I just trimmed mine up into a tree and it looks fantastic, and it's nice not to have 10' diameter bush taking up my yard! Nps.gov and nature.org can provide more information. Hope this helps!


----------



## idle chatter

I'm certain this is trumpet honeysuckle. Japanese honeysuckle bloom from May until October with dark purple/ blackish berries.


----------



## Trish5555

*Asian Bush Honeysuckle*

I live in Alaska and have the same bush in my yard. After figuring out that it is lonicera macckii (asian bush honeysuckle) I'm taking it out!!! It is highly invasive in places like Vermont who's climate is not that different from southeast Alaska.

In Washington I spent lots of time pulling invasive weeds, like english ivy, out of parks and woodlands. It seems like a losing battle as the birds love the berries and spread the weeds seeds faster than volunteers can pull them. The ivy takes over trees and kills everything in it's path. When hiking through the forest you will come to huge patches where there is nothing except english ivy and dead trees. 

Now here in SE Alaska we fighting a losing battle against Japanese knotweed, another ornamental someone had to have in their garden.

Please take our your asian bush honeysuckle and plant a non-invasive shrub. If birds love the berries they are seeding that invasive all over.


----------

